# This Comp Sutiable for Overclocking?



## Mattoost (Feb 14, 2009)

Ok these are my specs:

Amd Phenom 9950 BE (2.6ghz)
Gigabyte M750SLI-DS4 Mobo
MSI 9800GTX+ (512mb superclocked)
Corsair 650W power supply
1 Large side intake fan
1 medium front intake fan
2x 2gb Kingston DDr2 Ram
That should do..oh and the proccessor is using stock heatsink..sadly

I have overclocked this comp before but not with trustworthy results to say on for some days that it might be on for 24 hours. I O/C'd it to 3.0ghz and the temp went to about 45C stable and about 55-56 underload.
Now since the max temp is what 63 is these results a little too close to the max temp..lol? Or will it be fine... i just dont know! And since im still in 1 year warranty of proccesor should i wait till that expires .

Cheers, Matt


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

63C isnt really Max ....... but IMHO if you get to 63C something needs to be changed !


your rig will overclock to 3.0 ghz I am rather confident ....... providing your ram can keep up ........... please post either the link where you bought your ram or get the ram stick models from cpu-z (free download)

also .......... your stock cpu heatsink / cooler would need to be replaced ?


----------



## Mattoost (Feb 14, 2009)

Ok yes, i was rather thinking of getting a new heat sink. Ok since my ram doesnt really have a model on that cpu-z program here i attatched an image.
My ram was fairly cheap so im not sure.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

please give me a screenshot of your cpu-z SPD tab


----------



## Mattoost (Feb 14, 2009)

here ya go...sorry if im posting too long.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

your ram unfortunaltey is economy grade .............. its specs are 1.8 volt which means you wont be able to bump your ram voltages without pushing your ram too hard ........ you ram sticks are not going to take well to overclocking ..........



overclocking compatible ram will have rated volt spec's of 2.0 or 2.1 or even 2.2


----------



## Mattoost (Feb 14, 2009)

Ok now is ram essential for when over clocking the proccesor cause as i said i over clocked the processor to 3.0 for at least 2 days with it being fully stable, so what do you still think?
Go for it with new heat sink or with stock or not bother?

Cheers, Matt


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

when you overclocked to 3.0 ghz for two days .........did you run a stress test with "prime for quads" for atleast one hour ?

download core temp (free) to watch your temps while you are stress testing .......... if temps reach 65C then abort testing

give it a whirl .................


----------



## Mattoost (Feb 14, 2009)

Lol ok thanks for that info, ill give you the reports tommorow..
I heard someone didnt increase the voltage they just raised the FSB to 207 and the multiplier to 15 and it worked..
Or should i really just raise the multiplier to 15 and add the volts i added before?

Cheers, Matt


----------



## Mattoost (Feb 14, 2009)

Ok couldnt run Coretemp i used the 64bit and wouldnt work said couldnt find my processor, tried the latest one so anyway i used speedfan (is this crap..lol?) And within 2 minutes it jumped to 60 C so i didnt bother. That was with Prime Testing.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

60C is not a bad temp ........ anything higher than 65C would not be desirable ......... test again ........ abort at 65C


----------



## Mattoost (Feb 14, 2009)

Lol i just don't trust speed fan I wish i could use Coretemp but it wont find my processor??


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

try either Real Temp or Sensorsview pro (30 day trial)


----------

